# Become a Specktra.Net Premium Member!



## Janice (Apr 8, 2006)

Do you enjoy Specktra.Net? Are you interested in helping support keep the site ad free? Become a Premium Member! Premium Members enjoy many benefits to enhance their forum experience including (_per plan_) an upgraded PM inbox, special "Premium Member" graphic in their profile, a private lounge on the forum, instant access to the CB regardless of post count, and a Specktra.Net email address. 

Visit the Premium Member FAQ today to find out how to sign up to become a Premium Member and help support Specktra.Net.


----------



## tiff (Apr 8, 2006)

I couldnt see in the FAQ how much it is to become a premium member?


----------



## Janice (Apr 8, 2006)

If you visit your userCP and look on the left navigation menu for "Paid Subscriptions" you will find the four member levels we offer.  You can also view this thread to view them.


----------

